# Ribfest 12-14th by boat?



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

When ?
Where?
How Much ?
Who's Cooking ?
Is this a Team Event ?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

st pete this weekend. Its a big deal around here they have the dobbie brothers and other bands performing all weekend and a bunch of bbq vendors from all over the country compete. Its always a good time the weather will be perfect and its right on the water in downtown st pete. Ribs and beer Iam there ;D


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

That sounds like a blast! Sadly, Im headed to a funeral saturday and working sunday.... take some pics and eat some ribs for me!


----------

